# Which tests needed to rule out medical issue?



## Visual (Apr 12, 2013)

My wife does not has any sex drive. What are the test(s) needed to rule out any medical issue?

Thyroid, estrogen, and testosterone?


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Blood tests definitely. Hormones, vit b deficiency, iron levels, thyroid is a good one too... Kind of hard to say if you don't give more detail than that.


----------



## Visual (Apr 12, 2013)

For hormones test, should my wife ask the doctor for a libido test?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Visual said:


> For hormones test, should my wife ask the doctor for a libido test?


No, she should just tell her doc what's going on, the doc will ask questions to search for other possible symptoms she may have but not attributing to thyroid or hormone problems.

Keep in mind, a woman's sex drive is very complicated! But if she is actively searching for a cause and treatment to get her sexy drive back, she will be successful. She may have to go a GYN who specializes in sexual problems. Check out the teaching hospitals near you to find one.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't think there's such a thing as a "libido test"...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

You are not a doctor, neither is anyone on the internet.

Your job is to make sure your wife knows a sex life is important to you. And that if you had medical issues preventing you from being a good husband or a good father or a good worker then you would have them checked out. And that you expect her to do the same. And let her make the choice and watch what choice she makes.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

PBear said:


> I don't think there's such a thing as a "libido test"...
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



There's an idea...


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

lie detector test


----------



## Visual (Apr 12, 2013)

If I suggest an lie dect test, my marriage is over. Common man, if you don't know the answer don't response


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Visual said:


> If I suggest an lie dect test, my marriage is over. Common man, if you don't know the answer don't response


I think I do..


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Visual said:


> My wife does not has any sex drive. What are the test(s) needed to rule out any medical issue?
> 
> Thyroid, estrogen, and testosterone?


Yes ALL...plus she needs to be checked for Anemia (Iron def)....has she hit menopause?....could she suffer from depression?

Has she gone to her OB/GYN lately...:scratchhead:


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Visual said:


> If I suggest an lie dect test, my marriage is over. Common man, if you don't know the answer don't response


Is there something else going on?...Does she harbor any resentment towards you?


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Hicks said:


> You are not a doctor, neither is anyone on the internet.
> 
> Your job is to make sure your wife knows a sex life is important to you. And that if you had medical issues preventing you from being a good husband or a good father or a good worker then you would have them checked out. And that you expect her to do the same. And let her make the choice and watch what choice she makes.


I suspect that alot of women who are simply not interested in sex use 'hormone problems' as an excuse.

Either they have to accept that they are simply not interested in sex and, if not prepared to make the effort, suffer the consequences OR they accept they have a problem and want to seek help in sorting it out.

Therefore I am with Hicks on this one. If your wife accepts she has a 'problem' and seeks to get it sorted out then support her 100%.
If she does nothing atall, I'd suggest some serious thinking about your future.


----------

